# Related Sites > SQL Course >  ALTER TABLE Statement returning an error

## Pablo Grande

I've checked and double checked the syntax, but it seems the ALTER TABLE statement keeps returning an error. 

ALTER TABLE emp_pes605
ADD salary number(6);

*Error occured. Recheck your SQL statement*

Also, when I try to insert data into the table, it adds two records instead of only one.

Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## Pablo Grande

I also just tried to update a record. It said the command was executed successfully, but the field is still blank.

----------


## Pablo Grande

Please disregard. I found another resource for advancing my SQL skills.

----------


## adampv

Mind sharing what you found?

----------

